# Boarding



## kellyshyanne (Jun 18, 2011)

So last weekend I boarded my 7 month out Italian Greyhound for the very 1st time. I brought her in on Friday morning in perfectly good health...no issues whatsoever. I came back on Saturday night late, but I could not pick her up until Monday afternoon. I did not notice it right away...but when I got home noticed she was limping. She was not acting normal...sleeping a lot not...racing around the house doing laps. Well I called the next morning because she was whimpering so bad from the pain in her left front leg...and they told me to bring her in so I did. They did an exam, but did not find anything. No x-rays were taken...but the vet didn't think she was that bad and just noted it for a bad sprain. That night...she was in so much pain I could bare touch her. She wouldn't go for a walk ...(Her favorite thing to do) and she barely would eat. I was so worried about her...they did give her some pain medicine, but only could give her 1 tablet a day. I called the aftercare and talked with someone...so they said to bring her in the next day at 800 am, but I couldn't until 10 because wanted my boyfriend to go with me. 

She started walking on it more...and by the afternoon she was more active. I did not take her in...but what the aftercare person/owner of the vet clinic was trying to pass the buck like I did something wrong when I brought her home. I did not get credit for my boarding fees and I had to pay $12.00 for her pain medicine...but the exam was free. It was like they weren't taking the blame. 

Besides that...I have an appointment to get her spayed there because I have a 25% off coupon...being a new client. Question is...should I take her to get it done...or will I be kicking myself in the ass for doing that later on. 

I tried to bite my lip when this was all happening trying to give them the benefit of the doubt...but I still don't trust them. Someone could of fessed up...if something happened...let alone they didn't see the limp??? That is B.S. So want your opinions...cause I know accidents happen, but apparently they didn't care enough to check her out because she was limping. 

Just wanted to get your thoughts...she is like a 2nd child to me...and she is part of the family.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

What kind of boarding facility was it? Was it one that kennels them all day? Does walks? An open play daycare?


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I have worked with vet clinics for most of my life, and have worked in 4 different ones. I am NOT defending vets by any means, because I do not trust a single one of them, but do not judge a vet because of boarding. I can confidently tell you that boarding is completely different than their vet care. Usually, kennel techs are left on their own. Vets never go back into the kennel or check up on the care that the animals are receiving. Most of the time, the vets could care less. I have worked in a vet where all the animals in boarding were treated horribly! The kennel techs would yell at them, throw toys at them, throw them in the pool, and chase them for fun. That same clinic had horrible vet care too(although the clients never seemed to notice and just loved them) the vets themselves were horrible to animals and did not care about helping them. 
Still though, like I said, boarding is a completely different area in vet clinics. If your pup is just getting spayed, she will probably be fine; but if you do not trust them, you might want to look around. 

I for one, do not trust ANY vet with my animals and refuse to take them unless I have to(thankfully, I have learned a lot about vet care so I normally do not have to). I also have a female that needs to be spayed, but I am reluctant to take her because I do not know where to take her anymore! The only vet I do trust will require that she gets all of her vaccines, but I refuse to put her body through that.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Have you had your vet take titres? Has he/she read the latest vaccination protocols. My dogs oncologist was the first to tell me about this13 years ago that the vaccines after the age of 3 were not necessary (except rabies-by law) they are either going to get the disease or they're not. I have them take titres on everyone when we go for a yearly checkup none have come back needing the vaccines in 13 years. My veet supports me in this as she keeps up with the latest thinking on the subject. The first year she thought that I was NUTS as she did when I announced that I was feeding RAW- now, she does too <lol>


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I have not suggested it to that vet. I did to the last one I worked at and they called me some rather nasty names , as they did when they found out I was feeding raw. I have since been rather wary of telling vets unless they ask me. I may try though, I have heard that one of the vets there may be a naturalist.


----------



## kellyshyanne (Jun 18, 2011)

They had kennels and a court yard with grass in it..for them to get out in play. That is about all.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

kellyshyanne said:


> They had kennels and a court yard with grass in it..for them to get out in play. That is about all.


do you know if they let the dogs out together or alone? Most vets walk alone, but there are a few that walk them together. If she was limping while there, obviously someone failed to see it and never alerted the vet, or did see it and is not telling anyone about their mistake of not reporting it. Accidents do happen while boarding, and can be many things from playing too rough, or getting a foot caught in a grate or drain. I have had this happen to me while working in the kennel and I reported it immediately, but I have also seen this happen and it went unreported.


----------



## kellyshyanne (Jun 18, 2011)

I understand accidents happen if it was reported I wouldn't feel like they betrayed my trust.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Was it just this incident or was there other things that made you uncomfortable with them? If you feel that you can't trust them, you might want to go with your instinct.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Celt said:


> Was it just this incident or was there other things that made you uncomfortable with them? If you feel that you can't trust them, you might want to go with your instinct.


I agree. Have you spoken to the vet clinic about your concerns any more? I know it usually does not do any good, but it might help you make your decision as to whether or not you should continue using them.


----------



## kellyshyanne (Jun 18, 2011)

Celt said:


> Was it just this incident or was there other things that made you uncomfortable with them? If you feel that you can't trust them, you might want to go with your instinct.


I trusted them at first...but I guess it is just the boarding incident that made me reluctant to trust them. My boyfriend says give them one more chance...but still on the fence about it.

She is doing better, but don't want something else to happen being I have to leave her there from 8 am to 430 pm.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

kellyshyanne said:


> I trusted them at first...but I guess it is just the boarding incident that made me reluctant to trust them. My boyfriend says give them one more chance...but still on the fence about it.
> 
> She is doing better, but don't want something else to happen being I have to leave her there from 8 am to 430 pm.


I too am wondering why you are boarding your dog at a vet. No offence, but to me that's like taking your child to daycare at a hospital. I would be looking at a boarding facility not a vet for doggie daycare.

Meanwhile, I don't know if a getting a coupon is a valid reason for choosing someone to perform surgery on your pet. How well do you know these people? How did you find them? Is there someone that you know can recommend a vet?

If you are not happy with the response you are getting from this vet about your puppy coming home "injured", then go elsewhere. Just like any active child, an active dog can & does get hurt sometimes when playing. If it's nothing major, I'd chalk it up to experience & just not go back to them not because the dog MAY have been hurt while in their care, but because they would rather argue than find out what, if anything happened.

Just my $0.02's worth...


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Have you talked to them about the "special needs" of sighthounds? It might help you get a better "feel" for if you can trust them. Ask them about their surgery protocols, what anethesias they use, etc. How they answer might help you decide if you should trust them.
And go with your "gut instinct"


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what says it all for me is when you stated you don't trust them.

that's reason enough to not go back there.


----------



## kellyshyanne (Jun 18, 2011)

They were highly recommended from the breeder I bought her from. I haven't made up my mind yet, I have another vet in town here that was recommended by some family friends and they aren't too high for the spaying so...might be thinking about that one instead. I just moved to Ohio so...getting her to a Vet that I am confident is a priority for me.

I am a mother as well and would do the same for my daughter. I know you do not take a child to the hospital for child care, but animals are a little different then humans. It was a big facility that they just combined into one service. I don't see anything wrong with boarding your dog at a vet clinic? Petsmart has something similar.

I am still on the fence about it...haven't made my mind up yet.


----------

